# Storm Photos Hamburg NY



## wawuce (Jun 24, 2003)

Some pics of the storm in Hamburg


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Goods thing they like living in the South Towns!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

What type of plow do you have that you dont need higher lights for? Is it one of those clear snoways?


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Mark13;368915 said:


> What type of plow do you have that you dont need higher lights for? Is it one of those clear snoways?


Well he has a Ford Ranger, so it is probably one of those little ones like sno-way and snow-bear all those little ones.


----------



## wawuce (Jun 24, 2003)

Its a snowbear. i like it for what i need. others say it's a toy plow but oh well. it does what i need it to do.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Fordistough;368992 said:


> Well he has a Ford Ranger, so it is probably one of those little ones like sno-way and snow-bear all those little ones.


HMMM little ones like Snoway.:angry: My Snoway isn't little.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

> HMMM little ones like Snoway. My Snoway isn't little.


Snowplow envy is an ugly thing Its not the size of you're attachment , its how you push it


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

wow this could get ulgy quick. glad i have all full size plows


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

I am stating to think that most people making fun of other perfectly fine plows are the same people who will hit middle age crisis full force. That is comb-over while driving a Corvette (with Viagra dispenser in glove box), and the Mr T starter kit around their neck.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

hate to say i told you so. but i will any way


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

i like vinnies remark, even tho in his pic he has a ginormous v-blade on a super duty


----------

